# What is your favorite sea side Spanish town?



## ttpost12 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey everyone,

What is your favorite sea side Spanish town/city? And why?

I am thinking more of a place to go to on vacation, not necessarily live there.

For those that have bought, how was the process? How is it now as an owner (renting/leaving vacant while not there, paying for upkeep or doing it yourself, etc.)?

It seems to be affordable but can anyone comment on the overall costs in their experience?

Looking forward to what people have to say.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

None, we prefer to live in the mountains. I lived on both US coasts when growing up as well as when a younger adult owned a bar in Galveston. For me the seaside is only good for fishing. The last ten years of my career was spent skiing in the mountains of Wyoming, near Park City, Utah. Pure serenity! The Brits love the beaches because of the crappy weather in the UK. The beaches are however a good place to see topless women!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria for me, I first arrived there in 1962, on a Shell oil tanker from Trinidad in the Caribbean, for me this place has always been special. 

Las Palmas has a climate of eternal springtime, the people are extremely hospitable, the living costs are cheaper than many other places.

However I don't live there, it was our first choice, but then we found El Hierro, but here is another story………….


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you can choose a time when the weather is going to be good (they get a lot of rain), then San Sebastián in the Pais Vasco. I went there on holiday and loved it. Beautiful scenery, wonderful beaches right in the town, interesting historic centre, great restaurants and shops, everything a person could want!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

It really depends what you are looking for.

Personally, I love El Campello (just north of Alicante). It has wonderful beaches. Good transport links to Alicante and Benidorm (and places in between).

Although it is on the Costa Blanca it still has a Spanish feel (there are a few English bars, but not many).

There a a few hotels and lots of apartments to rent.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For me - without doubt - its got to be San Martin del Sella 'up north' in my hometown
Principality of Asturias. Besides it being a 'picture postcard' former fishing village
and seaside town on the Asturian coast. There's some right characters and goings on
in the village, I can tell you.

*Bring back Doctor Mateo !!!!*


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

For holidays I like the villages just north of (and including) Tossa de Mar on the Costa Brava, and also Ciutadella in Menorca. Palma de Mallorca is nice as well. They are all relatively unspoilt and I'm a sucker for pine cladded coves.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I like Maro / Nerja area. Beautiful


----------



## Amilia Bargues (Oct 15, 2015)

I`ve just read an article that very attractive describes Costa del Maresme. 
A few quotes: 
— Costa del Maresme has three main advantages that make it stand out compared to other Spanish “costas”. Firstly, it’s a great location as the towns here are just half an hour away from the second biggest city in Spain, Barcelona...
... the second advantage is the railway along the coast that connects all the towns with Barcelona...
... the third advantage — the climate. Compared to the South, up here it’s not that dry or hot. The region is very green, comfortably hot in summer and not cold in winter, but it does rains sometimes. Thanks to the climate, fruit is harvested three times a year — that’s how it got its nickname: the “Fruit Coast”. Besides that, people from Northern Europe adjust better to this climate than that in the South of Spain. 
If you are interested, full article - https://tranio.com/traniopedia/tips...costa_del_maresme_has_both_sea_and_city_life/

There are a lot of wonderful places and from my point of view the best way is to arrange a trip and see lots of them during your vacation as I did in Germany, France and Holland.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> It really depends what you are looking for.
> 
> Personally, I love El Campello (just north of Alicante). It has wonderful beaches. Good transport links to Alicante and Benidorm (and places in between).
> 
> ...


Yes, a lovely peaceful resort. Neighbouring Playa San Juan is also good and I also like Villajoyosa. Such a contrast with the ghastly Benidorm just a few miles north!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My favourites were mostly discovered as a result of happy accidents:

Baiona, near the Galicia/Portugal border, where we went to escape the rain of Santiago de Compostela:










Zarautz and Getaria on the Basque coast, west of San Sebastian, where we ended up because San Sebastian was full:










The whole Costa de la Luz between Cadiz and Tarifa, which we found when escaping from a nosey landlord at a holiday rental in Ronda - and ended up moving to a few years later. This is Conil de la Frontera:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

God that bottom one is gorgeous


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I like wide open spaces, long golden beaches, the smell of the ocean, the roar of the surf, the crying of gulls. I would rather stay at home and read a book than sit on a beach with a thousand other people in earshot. I love to go out and eat fantastic fresh seafood by a harbour, and be entertained by street musicians. I don't want to hear children crying or other people's sound systems. I'm easy to please really.


----------



## ttpost12 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's replies! 

Has anyone bought property? How was the process overall?


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Alicante City, close to every kind of transport hub, planes, trains and autostrada. A very Spanish city. One hour on the tram from Benidorm, close enough for an occasional visit, far enough not to hear the midnight chorus of Agadoo-do-do.

Lots going on


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Chiclana*



Alcalaina said:


> I like wide open spaces, long golden beaches, the smell of the ocean, the roar of the surf, the crying of gulls. I would rather stay at home and read a book than sit on a beach with a thousand other people in earshot. I love to go out and eat fantastic fresh seafood by a harbour, and be entertained by street musicians. I don't want to hear children crying or other people's sound systems. I'm easy to please really.


Well, chiclana has its barrosa which is glorious and has the natural attraction of curves at the end which makes the view more interesting. While I don't like too many people around I find that very few kids cry on the beach, too busy, and as to sound systems they are very old hat. July and August are the busy months all over Spanish resorts, but there is nothing like a walk along the prom in the evening and indeed at the moment where the weather has been so benign.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The OP is going to get such a variety answers because as to be expected there is a such a difference in the areas of Spain.
I'd definitely go for somewhere in the north (although I'm sure there are lesser known beaches in the south that I don't know about and that would attract me).
I like somewhere like the beach in the ria de Ajo, Cantabria










Oyambre, Cantabria











No beach, but I love Puerto de La Vega, small fishing village in Asturias


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

San Sebastian, Zumaia, Guetaria, Orio, Hondarribia, Hendaia, etc

I say etc as all the beaches from Bilbao to irún are simply the best!

Well, you can add most of Cantabria as well!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Was again in Javea last week.

Amazing beautiful place with three distinct areas including beautiful seafront.

I hereby covet the homes of all you lucky members who reside there


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Was again in Javea last week.
> 
> I hereby covet the homes of all you lucky members who reside there


Have you been told that is where you are moving to?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not yet. Wifey still hasn't told me which place is my favourite


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought I knew my favourite place. However, having seen these pictures I realize there is still so much more to see before I can make a decision - maybe I never will, they're all so wonderful.

Roll on the time my children have found jobs (ha, ha) and my wife and I can start to visit more places.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

This is why I am planning to tour in my Motorhome for a while before, hopefully finding my new place in the sun


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't have a favourite coastal area, I don't want to live near the coast, I want to be more inland. I enjoy googling areas, finding interesting places to see & going there. I do quite a bit of sightseeing in the UK on my motorbike and hopefully being a bit more inland in Spain I will be able to ride the roads on my bike through mountains & countryside. The coast is not as beautiful as the roads inland imo


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tamariu on Costa brava is a lovely little seaside escape just outside of Palafrugell. Coves and pines, and a seafront with half a dozen great fish restaurants.
Busy enough for people-watching but not too busy and no high-rise ugliness either.
(Palafrugell is a good-sized authentic working town.)
Barcelona, Reus, or girona airports serve it so all good.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SandraP said:


> I don't have a favourite coastal area, I don't want to live near the coast, I want to be more inland. I enjoy googling areas, finding interesting places to see & going there. I do quite a bit of sightseeing in the UK on my motorbike and hopefully being a bit more inland in Spain I will be able to ride the roads on my bike through mountains & countryside. The coast is not as beautiful as the roads inland imo


I prefer mountain areas too, but I still have favourite coastal areas


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Are there any Spanish seaside towns with piers? it would be a nice reminder of home, for me


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I see a couple of photos have disappeared from my original post so here is the Playa de Oyambre again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> God that bottom one is gorgeous


Reminds me of Durdle Door Dorset..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are mountain people but did like As Rías Baixas in Galicia.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

SandraP said:


> I don't have a favourite coastal area, I don't want to live near the coast, I want to be more inland. I enjoy googling areas, finding interesting places to see & going there. I do quite a bit of sightseeing in the UK on my motorbike and hopefully being a bit more inland in Spain I will be able to ride the roads on my bike through mountains & countryside. The coast is not as beautiful as the roads inland imo


Because of overbuilding. Better coastal scenery in the North West of Spain.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I see a couple of photos have disappeared from my original post so here is the Playa de Oyambre again


There are great beaches, coves etc as well as mountains all along that coastline - Galicia, Asturias and Cantabria. The Basque part has some great scenery too. And because it gets a fair amount of rainfall there is a lot of greenery too...which means very few Brits come there! But beware of people from Madrid in August...


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Calella, on the Costa Brava. But in 1962.


----------



## vincent1888 (Jul 1, 2019)

For me, it has to be Javea or Denia. I was recently in Estepona too which was lovely too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EdofWigan said:


> Are there any Spanish seaside towns with piers? it would be a nice reminder of home, for me


Not that I am aware of. Here they usually float their boats and take on passengers in harbours not from a pier.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Not that I am aware of. Here they usually float their boats and take on passengers in harbours not from a pier.


I think the literary reference passed you by - Ed of Wigan, looking for somewhere with a pier?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the literary reference passed you by - Ed of Wigan, looking for somewhere with a pier?


No it didn't, but don't forget I come from Sarfend with the longest pleasure pier in the world and Wigan ain't seaside.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Aguilas (Murcia) has the El Hornillo pier, built by the British to help load ore. These days it's a very quiet part of the coast, but reviewed on Trip Advisor and Hornillo Pier | All You Need In Murcia
Baldi will of course be disappointed as it's not very long, but it did have its own railway line. Also missing are the paddle steamers such as the Medway Queen, which we always used to get from The Sun Pier in Chatham to Southend in order to visit relatives at Thorpe Bay.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> Aguilas (Murcia) has the El Hornillo pier, built by the British to help load ore. These days it's a very quiet part of the coast, but reviewed on Trip Advisor and Hornillo Pier | All You Need In Murcia
> Baldi will of course be disappointed as it's not very long, but it did have its own railway line. *Also missing are the paddle steamers such as the Medway Queen, which we always used to get from The Sun Pier in Chatham to Southend in order to visit relatives at Thorpe Bay*.


We used to go the other way for a similar reason to Chatham. Also went on the Royal Daffodil for cruise off the French Coast before they introduced day trips to Boulogne.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Piers are weird! They don't go anywhere they just stick out into the sea, but they are vey British. I remember summers as a kid going to places on the south coast for our holidays and I loved the piers, the candy floss, the amusement arcades, fish 'n chips, the smell of stale beer and ciggies wafting out of the mysterious places that only grownups could go into.

These days I am a sophisticated geezer and prefer a quiet beach without all that quaint British seaside charm. Before we moved here we lived in Dorset for several years and our idea of the British seaside was Chesil beach - 17 miles of beggar-all and all the mackerel you could catch - unless the youngest grandson came with us then there weren't not none never, so I had to explain to him why it was called fishing not catching.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

vincent1888 said:


> For me, it has to be Javea or Denia. I was recently in Estepona too which was lovely too


We like Javea and Denia. Denia was the town we kept coming back to on our casa hunting expeditions and is now our local 'big smoke'. We took a friend up to Valencia airport last weekend and stopped for lunch in Xeraco. That's a nice town with an absolutely stunning beach, very Spanish, I don't think many Brits go there. We eventually found a nice (expensive) place for lunch - it was the San Juan festival and everywhere was booked and although I said to the boss we should take a picnic she didn't listen to me, nobody ever does.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I must admit I used to quite like Sarfend Pier, especially when I was recovering from an operation on my right elbow back in 1963. I would pay 7s 6d for a ticket that would cover the return train trip to the pierhead, lunch in the Dolphin restaurant (good quality home-cooked food) and the matinée performance in the Sundeck Theatre. Get down there at about 10.30 am, sit out in the sun and maybe read a book until lunchtime, have lunch and then watch the matinée, train back to shore and home. A day well spent, especially as I was on sick-pay at the time.


----------



## Carloz (Aug 5, 2010)

Two places I love to visit are Almería, in the province of the same name, and Gijón. Both are beautiful, with pleasant locals and great food, and each has lovely beaches /seasides. In addition, both offer some great, easy day trips.

https://www.turismodealmeria.org/en/

http://en.turismo.gijon.es/

One of my favorite sights in Almería is the Alcazaba https://www.turismodealmeria.org/en/motivo-tematico/the-alcazaba-fortress/

In Gijón it's the the Atlantic Botanical Garden https://gijononline.org/relax-at-the-atlantic-botanical-garden/ (The photos do not do it justice at all!)


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit I used to quite like Sarfend Pier, especially when I was recovering from an operation on my right elbow back in 1963. I would pay 7s 6d for a ticket that would cover the return train trip to the pierhead, lunch in the Dolphin restaurant (good quality home-cooked food) and the matinée performance in the Sundeck Theatre. Get down there at about 10.30 am, sit out in the sun and maybe read a book until lunchtime, have lunch and then watch the matinée, train back to shore and home. A day well spent, especially as I was on sick-pay at the time.


I'm getting all neuralgic - or is it nostalgic, those words always confuse me. 7s 6d was a lot of money back in the olden days! You could buy a house for that when I was alive. I remember when I used to think I was minted if I had a whole quid in my pocket, 7 or 8 beers, a packet of ciggies (stopped that disgusting habit 15 years ago, too late to prevent the heart attack, but what doesn't kill will get you next time) and the bus fare home. I remember finding a ten bob note when I was a nipper, it was like winning the lottery.

It was fecking mental that old imperial money, I tried telling my grand-daughters about it when we were playing Trivial Pursuit, they looked at me as if I was still tripping on acid (which use to be half a crown a go).


----------

